# My Outdoor Harvest 2006



## dogger (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought I'd add some pics from my outdoor grow this summer.  I started with 20 clones and after the skunks and people had there way with them I ended up harvesting 8 plants.  Most of it is Afghani, but there is some Northern Lights in there as well.  I didn't fertilize or do anything to them the entire summer so they look rather sick but the smoke is really strong and best all free.  It weight out to 11.3 ounces, hope you enjoy as much as I do


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Very nice summer grow dogger. 11.3 oz of free bud is not bad, not bad at all. Whats the taste like on those ladies? Nice job dogger.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Nov 13, 2006)

very nice .... doesnt look to bad to me


----------



## dogger (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks guys I too enjoy the free bud, even if it isn't the best I've smoke, still gets me high, and put me to sleep pretty good as well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

dogger said:
			
		

> thanks guys I too enjoy the free bud, even if it isn't the best I've smoke, still gets me high, and put me to sleep pretty good as well.


*Hey man that's all that counts. It's FREE and it does the job.  *


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Very true.Maybe you can sell some of it off?


----------



## mrsjohnson (Dec 28, 2006)

did u start growing in the winter? (hints:harvest in summer)


----------

